# Milling pecans...



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 22, 2008)

I finally got to make a cut this evening. This is one half of the log split by an excavator. 







Cut's finished. The blue oil bottle is on there for weight in case you were wondering.













36" wide at the narrowest point.






Just a little figure.







I'll probably take two 2 1/2" - 3" slabs off it and quarter the remaining cant to finish on the bandmill.



More to come....


----------



## Stihl-in-Ky (Jan 22, 2008)

Way to go looks great to me 
Aggie you suggested that I try one of the Lennox blades on my grizzly bandsaw well I finaly got one and put it on and realy love it so far cuts fast and the curf is smaller to boot:jawdrop: Thanks for the info.


----------



## BobL (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh Yeah Bay . . . bee . . . . !   

Keep churning out those pics.

Way too hot to mill here. I have resigned myself to giving it a rest for a month or two over the height of summer.

Cheers


----------



## dustytools (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks like fun!


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 22, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## zopi (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 22, 2008)

Stihl-in-Ky said:


> Way to go looks great to me
> Aggie you suggested that I try one of the Lennox blades on my grizzly bandsaw well I finaly got one and put it on and realy love it so far cuts fast and the curf is smaller to boot:jawdrop: Thanks for the info.



Glad to hear it. I'm still using the same one I put on over 7 months ago.


----------



## irishcountry (Jan 22, 2008)

*Awesome*

Looks like it won't dissappoint nice grain. Is that a off the shelf Gb mill I remember seeing some mods you did (to the clamps on tips) but I cant remember if you built it from scratch or started with a Gb and modded it to do what you needed?? Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## Narwhale (Jan 22, 2008)

aggiewoodbutchr,
Congrats on openning her up.
Sure looks good up there, been light rain drizzly all day down here. Do you have enough solid ground to pick up the slabs after you cut them with some kind of loader?
Should be the first of many.
Rich S.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 22, 2008)

irishcountry said:


> Looks like it won't dissappoint nice grain. Is that a off the shelf Gb mill I remember seeing some mods you did (to the clamps on tips) but I cant remember if you built it from scratch or started with a Gb and modded it to do what you needed?? Thanks for the pics!!




I started with a GB. The only major mod I've done to it is the tip clamp. I've done a few other things like changing all the 6mm bolts out for 1/4", smooth sliding surfaces out, etc.





Narwhale said:


> aggiewoodbutchr,
> Congrats on openning her up.
> Sure looks good up there, been light rain drizzly all day down here. Do you have enough solid ground to pick up the slabs after you cut them with some kind of loader?
> Should be the first of many.
> Rich S.



The camera must have made it look better than it was. It drizzled all day here too. For now I'll just be sliding the slabs off by hand until we get our bobcat (with tracks on) back over here.


----------



## irishcountry (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info and pics.


----------



## Sprig (Jan 23, 2008)

Ooooooo nice grain in that there Aggie!  so whatcha going to make out of it?



Serge


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 23, 2008)

*Slabs!*

The weather gave me a little break today and I had to get out side.





















This log had some nice tight curly grain full length both sides. I can't wait to see it with oil and varnish on it.






.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 23, 2008)

*more pics*











More curly grain.











.


----------



## BobL (Jan 23, 2008)

Droooo . o . o . o . o . o. lllll.
(Excuse me while I wipe my chin)

Aggie, it looks like you are using the blue weight on a regular basis - is that right?

Carry on!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 23, 2008)

BobL said:


> Droooo . o . o . o . o . o. lllll.
> (Excuse me while I wipe my chin)
> 
> Aggie, it looks like you are using the blue weight on a regular basis - is that right?
> ...





Yes, or something similar. It prevents the outboard end from rising off the rails, especially when I'm using the long bars by myself.


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 23, 2008)

Oooh, milling pecan, trees. 


Maan, if I had a lear jet I would want to play a aggie's house.:jawdrop:


----------



## BobL (Jan 23, 2008)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Yes, or something similar. It prevents the outboard end from rising off the rails, especially when I'm using the long bars by myself.



It seems like a relatively small distance, but I reckoned that removing the chain brake and having the 076 power head as close to the rails as possible has definitely helped balance the BIL mill a little better in this regard. There is just enough of a gap between the powerhead and the mill for me to sneak the chain out without having to take the power off the mill.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 27, 2008)

*Back at it....*

Had a pretty good day today. Weather cooperated finally but it's still soggy.

Finished this one I started the other day.







AS member Narwhale stopped by and lent a hand as well as took some pictures (finally got some good action photos- thanks ). 
















.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 27, 2008)

My brother and his wife came over and played too. I believe we'll have us a few more addicts before too long (and more cheap labor).


Here's the money shots!






















I can get more slab off the cant before it goes into pile to be ripped and milled into 4/4". Hopefully tomorrow...
.


----------



## BobL (Jan 27, 2008)

SHeee .e .e .e .e TTTTTTT!!!!

Freaking awesome!

That last one should just be polished up and put in an art gallery for posterity - with a $200,000 price tag of course ;-)


----------



## woodshop (Jan 27, 2008)

Aggie you hit the mother load, what can we say. Now you're gonna have to stick around here for at least as long as it takes for those monsters to dry and you make a few rustic coffee tables so we can see the finished product.


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 27, 2008)

Those last crotch shots are gorgeous, beautiful slabs, what thickness are those?
The red inside definately makes for a nice unique touch.


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 27, 2008)

That is really something, aggie.  I have a big white pine to get to today and now I am just sitting here  . Great pics, thanks.


----------



## czeigler (Jan 27, 2008)

That is some real nice lumber. Very nice grain to it!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks guys.

These are 3" now but will probably finish to 2" or less. Big figured pecan like this dries funny.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 27, 2008)

What do you see in this pic. I see a cool looking skull in the center grain.


----------



## woodshop (Jan 27, 2008)

parrisw said:


> What do you see in this pic. I see a cool looking skull in the center grain.



Yup... I see that too... would be even better though it that darker crotch figure in the center would be down where the teeth should be. Do a little intarsia and put an evil eye in place of that whitish spot, and maybe accent that little nose and you have yourself a very interesting coffee table.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 27, 2008)

Ya, the coffee table sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Dai Sensei (Jan 27, 2008)

Been lurking for a while now, but couldn't help posting, those slabs are amazing. I'm drooling at that grain, well done Aggie

Cheers


----------



## zopi (Jan 27, 2008)

wdchuck said:


> Those last crotch shots are gorgeous, beautiful slabs, what thickness are those?
> The red inside definately makes for a nice unique touch.



:hmm3grin2orange: 

i'm a sick puppy.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jan 27, 2008)

I see a bear.






Ian


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 27, 2008)

This tree must be home to some ancient indian demon spirit! 


Here's todays work. I made use of the camera's timer.







Slab 4







Stack. 7 table sized slabs. Purdy, ain't it?







I have to fix some of the stickers and weight it still.


Thanks for the compliments!


.


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 27, 2008)

parrisw said:


> What do you see in this pic. I see a cool looking skull in the center grain.




On the top, it's an eagles head, going to the left, brows, beak, 

OR the same area could be a right hand with thumb inside, and some weapon extending beyond.

That skull is pretty cool, hell of an overbite though.


----------



## peter nap (Jan 27, 2008)

I really like the leaping Dog


----------



## gremlin (Jan 27, 2008)

very beautiful lumber. im jealous


----------



## irishcountry (Jan 28, 2008)

If it was in 3-d it could go on the front of a Viking ship and scare the SHEET out of anyone in their path!! Really neat!!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 28, 2008)

Here's on my SIL took.


----------



## aquan8tor (Jan 30, 2008)

Aggie, nice pics! I found your friend Rich S. on another site talking about pecans and a golf course, and put 2 and 2 together; small world, I guess. That center grain is pretty wicked, literally. I ditto the viking response! Looks like you're up to the gills in pecan there. I like the pics! Are you going to mod the 084 again? Just curious. I've been looking for a good used cylinder to do my 394. I need more power.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Feb 1, 2008)

I run into other folks I know from here on other sites as well. Same thing with some shooting forums I frequent. Common interests draw folk together I guess.

I probably will have it modded again but not soon. I can't be without it for that long right now.


----------



## big daddio (Feb 6, 2008)

that pecan looks a lot like our hickories around here. some of the hardest wood i've ever worked. nice milling job.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Feb 6, 2008)

big daddio said:


> that pecan looks a lot like our hickories around here. some of the hardest wood i've ever worked. nice milling job.





Thanks. Pecan is a type of Hickory. I agree it's not easy to work with but worth it.


----------



## big daddio (Feb 6, 2008)

i'd seen a lot of stuff about slabbing with a chain saw mill but hadn't saw anybody around here do it. all the slabs i'd used were sawn off the bandmill [not wide as what you're doin']. bet those make some nice tabletops. great to find this forum, love wood and millin'.


----------

